# Look what I found today!



## lucky18ea (Nov 24, 2008)

So today we were browsing the mall and as I'm looking thru an earring rack, came across a pair of these! http://www.pjpublicationsandgifts.com/S ... rrings.htm Has anyone else ever seen them? We paid a little more ($14.95 I think) but they were so cute and worth it! :mrgreen:


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

Those are very cute. I think that a lot of the hedgehog jewelry out there looks odd, but these are very adorable.


----------



## bluebunneh (Oct 16, 2009)

CUTE!!! I was just thinking about making some hedgie earrings myself. Those are adorable!


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

:O I want them! Very cute. Unfortunately the budget of a starving student does not allow for luxury (beyond my animals).


----------



## Marieke (Oct 29, 2009)

Those are really cute! 
Too bad I never wear earrings.
Thanks for sharing


----------

